# Pic. Tournament Theme: Sunset



## Punk

*Contestants:*
*POST WILL CLOSE IN 7 DAYS (04/05/07)*

Webbenji: Downtown Los Angeles from Verdugo Hills ( in Glendale)






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kabu:





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vroom_Skies:




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TFT: Trees aflame in Scotland





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kornowski:




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Crypto:




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Easyshare123:
*DISQUALIFIED----> WRONG THEME*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Starwarsman:




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Speedyink:




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SuzukiGSX1300R08: Morning skies on the shoreline




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TFT

You got mine wrong

Now it's right !!!


----------



## Punk

TFT said:


> You got mine wrong
> 
> Now it's right !!!



Yeah I just saw it when you posted your message 

Sorry again


----------



## Punk

If you guys can describe your pic, I'll add the text to your pics.

My text is ready but I won't add it until everybody has done theirs  PM your picture description 

(Mistakes we won't make on the next tournament )


----------



## PohTayToez

You should have selected the option so that everyone can see who voted for what... that way you could get everyone mad at eachother.


----------



## Punk

PohTayToez said:


> You should have selected the option so that everyone can see who voted for what... that way you could get everyone mad at eachother.



 exactly why I did not


----------



## Ben

Ahh! So many good ones to choose from! Can't decide!


----------



## Kornowski

The other entries are all really good!


----------



## Emperor_nero

Just wondering but hop do you submit pictures if you want to be in one of these?


----------



## Kornowski

There was another thread and there was a maximum of 10 entries. It was the first 10 to enter and this is the poll. The winner then picks a theme and the next 10 people enter


----------



## Emperor_nero

Kornowski said:
			
		

> There was another thread and there was a maximum of 10 entries. It was the first 10 to enter and this is the poll. The winner then picks a theme and the next 10 people enter



WELL FINE NOBODY EVER TELLS ME ANYTHING, AND WHAT'S WORSE I HAVE THOUSANDS OF SUNSET PHOTOS!!! No.... just joking  thanks for the info.


----------



## Jack Bauer

They all are pretty good I am having a tough time deciding which one to choose.


----------



## Punk

I added some titles that users sent me.

Looks like a draw...


----------



## Kornowski

So what happens now?


----------



## TFT

Someone other than myself voted for me  
Eternal thanks  

How's it a draw, it hasn't finished yet. Has it ?


----------



## Punk

Nope it's a tie right now but anything can happen 

Maybe we should do the next tournament in the Off Topic forum so we can get more people to vote :\

After a week, the poll will close and the winner will decide for the next theme and post it etc etc etc


----------



## TFT

Would the Mods move  it ?


----------



## Kornowski

Oh, Ok cool. I thought it had finished


----------



## speedyink

TFT said:


> Someone other than myself voted for me
> Eternal thanks



What the hell, you voted for yourself?  

Thanks for all the votes everyone, it looks like a 3 way tie right now   Nice pictures everyone, especially Crypto, who gets my vote


----------



## TFT

Yea, it was a hard decision then after a lot of pondering I thought mine was best 

Seriously, they are miles better than mine. Some real goodun's in there, mine looked much better in real life than the picture.


----------



## Punk

Looks like people don't like my picture  lol


----------



## Kornowski

TFT said:


> mine looked much better in real life than the picture.



I get that *all* the time!


----------



## TFT

AAWWWW
I do, like I said I bet at the time when you took it, it looked astounding and sometimes it's hard to capture what you see.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, either the colour isn't right, the light, there's allways something. It's good when you do get it and it looks perfect though!


----------



## Punk

TFT said:


> AAWWWW
> I do, like I said I bet at the time when you took it, it looked astounding and sometimes it's hard to capture what you see.



If you're alking about my picture, the only that was missing was a better optical zoom for a better resolution... I think ( from what i remember) that it looked pretty much like in the picture because the Sun was also shining on my lens... it was already behind the Hollywood Hills and I was in Glendale on Foothill DR..


----------



## vroom_skies

Well ho dang. When did I move up?

Thanks for the votes!

Bob


----------



## Kabu

webbenji said:


> Looks like people don't like my picture  lol



LOL - we're in the same boat!  How about we get together and eat a tub of Ben and Jerrys?


----------



## speedyink

vroom_skies said:


> Well ho dang. When did I move up?
> 
> Thanks for the votes!
> 
> Bob



Lol, it looks like we're in a fierce battle 

It's gonna be a close one


----------



## The_Beast

Vroom-Skies looks the best too me


I would have liked to enter, I have some pretty good pics


----------



## Punk

I think I should have entered the tournament with this pic 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1575218


----------



## Kabu

@ webbenji - That's beautiful!  Save it for a future competition.


----------



## Laptop

Here are some unset pictures from me. 



 - it was already in my PC


----------



## vroom_skies

Laptop- the second photo is pretty darn nice. 

Bob


----------



## Punk

Yeah it is only it's too bad the palm tree is cut :S


----------



## Punk

2 more days to vote


----------



## Kornowski

Wow, This is one long vote


----------



## speedyink

Hmmm, the votes seem to have stopped coming in..


----------



## Punk

Kornowski said:


> Wow, This is one long vote



1 week


----------



## Kornowski

1 week left?


----------



## TFT

lol, tommorrow is the last day of voting. Come on guys and gals just post a vote, it's only a mouse click


----------



## Kornowski

Bummer, I didn't know tomorrow was the last days, It's been cool anyway! Some great photographs!


----------



## Punk

Looks like Vroom_skies will host the next Tournament


----------



## Geoff

I voted for Vroom_skies, but the others were good to


----------



## Crypto

Laptop said:


> Here are some unset pictures from me.



Did you take these photos?  Seems they were taken with several different cameras?


----------



## Geoff

Crypto said:


> Either you own several different cameras or the pictures posted aren't yours?



At least one of them are pre-loaded backgrounds on XP


----------



## Crypto

I changed my original post as it seemed a little harsh, but it does bother me that one would post images that were not taken by them.


----------



## Punk

Well one of them is from XP....

I hope I made it clear that all photo you enter in this tournament should be *YOURS*...


----------



## Punk

*Vroom_skies Has officially won the sunset tournament and mus now be the host of the next tournament*

Can't wait for the next tournament


----------



## vroom_skies

I'll get on that when I get back from class.
Thanks for the votes you guys.

Later
Bob


----------



## shawn_selig29

a couple look cool... like sunset one i think....it amazing what a image pic's create...


----------

